# Stellungnahme QuestNet GmbH 090090001090



## qn (29 Juni 2004)

*Mißbrauch der Einwahlsoftware der QuestNet GmbH *

Als Reaktion auf diesen Mißbrauch wurde bereits Sperrung einer Mehrwertdienst-Rufnummer veranlasst!

*Grasbrunn, 28.6.2004 / Als Entwickler von „state-of-the-art“-Produkten für sämtliche Bereiche von Telekommunikation, Servicenummern und Mehrwertdienste hat die QuestNet GmbH für einen niederländischen Auftraggeber unter einer Mehrwertdiensterufnummer ein Zahlungssystem mittels einer Einwahlsoftware eingerichtet, welches durch einen derzeit noch nicht konkret identifizierten Werbepartner dieses niederländischen Auftraggebers (umgangssprachlich auch Webmaster genannt) vorsätzlich manipuliert wurde. Durch diese vorsätzliche Manipulation wird dem hiervon betroffenen Verbraucher und vor allem der QuestNet GmbH ein Schaden zugefügt.*

Nach In-Kraft-Treten des Gesetzes zur Bekämpfung des Mißbrauchs von 0190er-/ 0900er Mehrwertdiensterufnummern vom 09.08.2003 und der darauf hin ergangenen Verfügungen der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (RegTP) lassen sich unseriöse Anbieter immer neue Tricks einfallen, um selbst eine Registrierung bei der RegTP mit den damit zusammenhängenden Konsequenzen zu umgehen oder aber um einfach nur seriöse Unternehmen, wie die QuestNet GmbH, zu schädigen. Wie es sich jetzt vor allem zum Schaden der QuestNet GmbH herausgestellt hat, besteht eine Möglichkeit darin, registrierte Dialer-Zahlungssysteme seriöser Unternehmen bewusst zu manipulieren.

Nach dem derzeitigen Informationsstand stellt sich der Sachverhalt wie folgt dar: 

Die QuestNet GmbH hat für einen niederländischen Kunden, hierbei handelt es sich um die Consult Info BV, unter der Mehrwertdienstrufnummer 090090001090 ein Dialer-Zahlungssystem entsprechend der gesetzgeberischen Vorgaben – hierzu gehört auch die Einhaltung der Verpflichtungen der Verfügung 54/2003 der RegTP – entwickelt und implementiert. Dieses Dialer-Zahlungssystem zusammen mit der Mehrwertdienstrufnummer hat die QuestNet GmbH ordnungsgemäß – nach entsprechender Überprüfung – von der RegTP eintragen lassen. (Hintergrund: Die Registrierung erfolgt, wenn das Anwählprogramm bestimmte Mindestvoraussetzungen erfüllt und der Registrierungsverpflichtete schriftlich versichert, dass die Mindestanforderungen eingehalten werden. Nicht registrierte oder die Mindestanforderungen nicht erfüllende Dialer dürfen nach Inkrafttreten des Gesetzes nicht mehr eingesetzt werden. Ziel dieses Verfahrens ist es, den Verbraucher nachhaltig zu stärken und gleichzeitig die Interessen der seriösen Mehrwertdiensteanbieter in diesem Marktbereich zu schützen. 

Unmittelbar nachdem die QuestNet GmbH aufgrund der Ihr vorliegenden Abrechnungsdaten Auffälligkeiten in Bezug auf einen möglichen Mißbrauch in Bezug auf den niederländischen Kunden, feststellte und diese noch seitens einiger Äußerungen in diversen Foren untermauert wurden, leitete QuestNet GmbH Nachforschungen ein. Diese Nachforschungen haben ergeben, daß einer der zahlreichen Kunden (Webmaster) der in der Niederlande ansässigen Consult Info BV die in dem Dialer-Zahlungssystem implentierte Mehrwertdienstrufnummer unerlaubterweise und vorsätzlich zweckentfremdet hat. Es besteht Anlass zur Vermutung, dass dieser derzeit noch „unbekannte Dritte“ für diese Nummer ein eigenes Dialer-Software-System programmiert und hinterlegt hat, dass nicht den Anforderungen der Regulierungs-Behörde entspricht. Es ist somit als unseriös einzustufen. 

Die QuestNet GmbH versucht derzeit alles, um den Sachverhalt so schnell wie möglich aufzuklären. Um weiteren potenziellen Schaden für die Verbraucher zu vermeiden, hat das Unternehmen als ersten Schritt auch bereits die Sperrung der fraglichen Mehrwertdienstrufnummer veranlasst, über die die Einwahlen erfolgten. Dieser erste Schritt wurde von der QuestNet GmbH freiwillig vorgenommen, ohne von Dritten hierzu aufgefordert worden zu sein. Zwar sind damit hohe Umsatzeinbußen für die QuestNet GmbH verbunden, jedoch wird die QuestNet GmbH dies in Kauf nehmen, um alles zu unternehmen, daß dem Verbraucherschutz Rechnung getragen wird. Denn nur so ist auch sichergestellt, daß Verbraucher zukünftig durch das von dem Webmaster mißbrauchte, Dialer-Zahlungssystem nicht mehr geschädigt werden, indem „teure“ Einwahlen ohne Wissen und Wollen der Verbraucher über die Mehrwertdienstrufnummer vorgenommen werden.

Die QuestNet GmbH ist ein seriöser, am Markt etablierter Anbieter von Mehrwertdiensten und Servicenummern. Das Unternehmen bietet ein Optimum an Transparenz im Zahlungsverkehr, informiert seine Kunden korrekt über die finanziellen Folgen der Angebotsnutzung und handelt in jeder Hinsicht rechtskonform. Service, Beratung und Kundenzufriedenheit sowie die Entwicklung von kundenorientierten Produkten und Angeboten sind fester Bestandteil der Unternehmensphilosophie. Das Unternehmen handelt gemäß dem so genannten Verhaltenskodex der Freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste e.V. und hält die neuen Mehrwertdienste-Gesetze vom Sommer 2003, die Vorschriften des BGB, des Gesetzes gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb (UWG), des Teledienstegesetzes (TDG), sowie der Teledienste-Kundenschutzverordnung (TKV) selbstverständlich ein. Sämtliche Dialer-Angebote der QuestNet GmbH sind bei der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (RegTP) registriert. Darüber hinaus arbeitet die QuestNet GmbH eng mit den Behörden wie zum Beispiel der Polizei zusammen, unter anderem, um Verfahrensweisen abzukürzen.

Geschädigte Verbraucher können sich mit Vorlage Ihres unverkürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis schriftlich an folgende Adresse wenden:

*QuestNet GmbH
Postfach 11 14
85626 Grasbrunn*


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

*Trick or treat*

Ist das authentisch ?

Kann ein Admin die Anmelde-email überprüfen?

GammaRay


----------



## Harmlos (29 Juni 2004)

Klingt sehr authentisch.

Kam auch nicht ganz unerwartet. In dem 090090001090  Board hat ja kürzlich jemand geschrieben:





> Für alle anderen gibt es in Kürze bestimmt eine erhellende Stellungnahme der zu diesem Thema.



Gratuliere allen Beteiligten am Board und natürlich besonders denen, die Anzeige erstattet haben. Ohne diesen massiven Druck wäre der Befreiungsschlag von QN wohl nicht so schnell gekommen.

Gruß,
Harmlos


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

*QuestNet*



			
				Harmlos schrieb:
			
		

> Gratuliere allen Beteiligten am Board und natürlich besonders denen, die Anzeige erstattet haben.



...oder besser denen, die sie bearbeiten!
Es ist nicht ganz einfach, hier den Dialog aufzubauen. Jedenfalls ist es wohl positiv zu bewerten, dass die Verantwortlichen der QuestNet auch über Foren, wie diesem, den Weg zum Endkunden suchen - auch wenn dieser auf irgend einer Art und Weise getäuscht wurde. Für Heiko´s Forum stellte die Stellungnahme der QN eindeutig eine positive Qualifikation dieses Boards dar.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juni 2004)

-gelöscht-
Erklärung: Hier standen ein paar Fragen, aber im nächsten posting steht, dass QN nicht auf Fragen antwortet. Daher habe ich sie gelöscht. Also keine Spekulationen


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Nachtrag:
die Diskussion ist selbstverständlich offen und jeder kann selbstverständlich seinen Kommentar dazu abgeben. Damit dieses Posting aber überhaupt erst entstanden ist, wurde mit QN verabredet, hier nicht weiter auf die Fragen der User einzugehen - insbesondere auch deshalb, um die weitere Schritte nicht zu gefährden.

"anna"


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juni 2004)

-edited-


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

ich lach mich tot - jetzt sollen es die bösen webmaster sein? Bekommt hier jemand nach dem letzten Polizeizugriff (HAS) kalte Füsse?

Offensichtlich wies das "Dialer-Zahlsystem" genügend "Features" auf, um die ach so tolle RegTP-konforme Software problemlos in eine kriminelle umzuwandeln.

Böse böse von dem webmaster, dass der diese Features auch noch nutzte!


----------



## Interessierter Leser (29 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ich lach mich tot - jetzt sollen es die bösen webmaster sein? Bekommt hier jemand nach dem letzten Polizeizugriff (HAS) kalte Füsse?
> 
> Offensichtlich wies das "Dialer-Zahlsystem" genügend "Features" auf, um die ach so tolle RegTP-konforme Software problemlos in eine kriminelle umzuwandeln.
> 
> Böse böse von dem webmaster, dass der diese Features auch noch nutzte!



Wer keine Ahnung hat ... den Rest  bitte bei Nuhr nachlesen!
Danke für den anon Beitrag, jetzt geh wieder Schrauben sortieren. 


Was mich viel mehr interessiert:
"Gelöscht", "edited", "Nachtrag:
die Diskussion ist selbstverständlich offen und jeder kann selbstverständlich seinen Kommentar dazu abgeben. Damit dieses Posting aber überhaupt erst entstanden ist, wurde mit QN verabredet, hier nicht weiter auf die Fragen der User einzugehen - insbesondere auch deshalb, um die weitere Schritte nicht zu gefährden."

Kann man diese Aussage auch verifizieren?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (29 Juni 2004)

Sorry, aber ich glaube dies erst wenn eine *offizielle Presseerklärung *herausgegeben wird. Hier kann ja jeder posten.


----------



## Interessierter Leser (29 Juni 2004)

Was du glaubst ist genauso egal, wie was ich glaube.

Die Mods könne aber die Anmeldung, als auch ggf. getroffene Absprachen bestätigen!?!


----------



## galdikas (29 Juni 2004)

qn schrieb:
			
		

> Durch vorsätzliche Manipulation wird .... der QuestNet GmbH ein Schaden zugefügt.
> [...]
> Die QuestNet GmbH hat *für einen niederländischen Kunden*, hierbei handelt es sich um die Consult Info BV, unter der Mehrwertdienstrufnummer 090090001090 ein Dialer-Zahlungssystem entsprechend der gesetzgeberischen Vorgaben – hierzu gehört auch die Einhaltung der Verpflichtungen der Verfügung 54/2003 der RegTP – entwickelt und implementiert.



Kunde? QuestNet = Consul Info!

Die QuestNet GmbH könnte ansonsten ihren angeblichen "Kunden" Consul Info B.V. einfach dafür in Regress nehmen, daß dessen "Kunden" (Webmaster) manipulierte Anwahlen ihrer Mehrwertdienste-Rufnummer durchführen ließen (die Consul Info B.V. könnte sich dann ihrerseits an ihren manipulierenden "Webmasterkunden"  schadlos halten).

[...]



> Die QuestNet GmbH ist ein seriöser, am Markt etablierter Anbieter von Mehrwertdiensten und Servicenummern. Das Unternehmen bietet ein Optimum an Transparenz im Zahlungsverkehr, informiert seine Kunden korrekt über die finanziellen Folgen der Angebotsnutzung und handelt in jeder Hinsicht rechtskonform.



Hier nun offenbart sich die QuestNet als das Anbieterunternehmen des Mehrwertdienstes, das seine "Kunden" (d.h. die Nutzer der Dienste, die über eine Telekommunikationsverbindung zwischen Kundenanschluß und QuestNet-Servicenummer hinweg in Form von Gesprächen oder Bild- und Datenübermittlung erbracht werden ) korrekt über die Nutzungskosten informiert haben will.  Im Widerspruch dazu stehen die Behauptungen, die Briefkastenfirma Consul Info B.V. sei Kunde der QuestNet, und der Hinweis im Dialer, die Mehrwertdienstenutzer würden Vertragspartner einer Consul Info B.V. werden.

Erst weil die Questnet als der wahre Diensteanbieter einen eigenen Anspruch gegen die Dienstenutzer (als *ihren*) Kunden zu haben glaubt, macht nämlich ihre Behauptung Sinn, durch Manipulationen ihrer provisionsberechtigten Dienstevermittler (Webmaster) dadurch geschädigt zu werden, daß gegen die vermittelten "Kunden" aufgrund der Manipulationen keine Ansprüche mehr geltend gemach werden können.

gal.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juni 2004)

@gal: in eine ähnliche Richtung habe ich auch gedacht, als ich davon gehört habe... (aber ich bin Dir formulierungstechnisch unterlegen  )

noch eine Ergänzung: Wer kann garantieren, dass so etwas nicht viel öfter passiert ist? (evtl. auch bei QN/GN-Dialern???).

Questnet muß IMHO offen legen, wie sie garantieren wollen, dass ihre registrierten Dialer korrekt gearbeitet haben. 

Wer im Forum hatte hier mal das Signum "Ein Dialer ist immer so seriös wie sein Webmaster"?!


----------



## sascha (29 Juni 2004)

> Wer im Forum hatte hier mal das Signum "Ein Dialer ist immer so seriös wie sein Webmaster"?!



Ein Dialer-Webmaster  8)


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Auszug aus der Stellungnahme der QuestNet GmbH:


```
Grasbrunn, 28.6.2004 / Als Entwickler von „state-of-the-art“-Produkten für sämtliche Bereiche von Telekommunikation, Servicenummern und Mehrwertdienste hat die QuestNet GmbH für einen niederländischen Auftraggeber unter einer Mehrwertdiensterufnummer ein Zahlungssystem mittels einer Einwahlsoftware eingerichtet, welches durch einen derzeit noch nicht konkret identifizierten Werbepartner dieses niederländischen Auftraggebers (umgangssprachlich auch Webmaster genannt) vorsätzlich manipuliert wurde. Durch diese vorsätzliche Manipulation wird dem hiervon betroffenen Verbraucher und vor allem der QuestNet GmbH ein Schaden zugefügt. 

Nach In-Kraft-Treten des Gesetzes zur Bekämpfung des Mißbrauchs von 0190er-/ 0900er Mehrwertdiensterufnummern vom 09.08.2003 und der darauf hin ergangenen Verfügungen der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (RegTP) lassen sich unseriöse Anbieter immer neue Tricks einfallen, um selbst eine Registrierung bei der RegTP mit den damit zusammenhängenden Konsequenzen zu umgehen
```

Zweifelsohne ist zu begrüßen, dass hier jetzt offenbar gegen unseriöse Anbieter vorgegangen wird. 

Einen Hinweis kann ich mir aber nicht verkneifen. Nicht erst seit In-Kraft-Treten des des Gesetzes zur Bekämpfung des Mißbrauchs von 0190er-/ 0900er Mehrwertdiensterufnummern vom 09.08.2003 gibt es Dialer-Gaunereien. Die gab es vielmehr schon vorher "in Hülle und Fülle" und waren erst Anlaß für das Gesetz.

QuestNet war auch damals in Dialer-Unregelmäßigkeiten involviert.
Erkennbar unfreiwillige Kunden, die bei Nachverfolgung der Kette der Diensteanbieter und Reseller auf QuestNet stießen, wurden mit dem üblichen Gefassel abgewimmelt (Tenor: Dialer-Software entspricht gesetzlichen Bestimmungen, nach den Einwahlprotokollen wurden die Dienste genutzt, wenn sie sich nicht selbst erinnern fragen sie ihre Familienangehörigen, Forderung bleibt bestehen, Zahlen sie die Rechnung, sonst kommen noch weitere Inkassokosten auf sie zu,  usw.).

Richtig lobenswert fände ich es deshalb, wenn von dem Unternehmen endlich eingestanden wird, dass auch bei einem Teil seiner Altfälle nicht alles rechtens war.
Sonst habe ich doch irgendwie das Gefühl, dass es nur die inzwischen gegebene Beweislage war, die obige Resonanz im Sinne einer Vorwärtsverteidigung ausgelöst hat.

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1196 (30 Juni 2004)

Ich frage noch einmal: 

*WO* wurde dieses Statement von QuestNet veröffentlich???

Bei Zitaten gibt man den Fundort an sowie das Datum, damit die Leser das auch nachvollziehen können. 
Hier besonders: Damit es glaubwürdig erscheint!!!


----------



## Dreamwarrior (30 Juni 2004)

Hallo..

Also ich muss bei diesem Statemanet einfach nur ..schmunzeln  

Wo ist der Name des Verfassers, wo ist eine Telefonnmmer. Ist der Verfasser der "Pressesprecher" von QN?.
Diesen könnten sie sich jetzt von dem hart verdienten Geld sogar leisten. Denn wer innovativ ist und viele neue Ideen hat muss auch viel verdienen. Das fehlt doch ansonsten so sehr in unserem Lande.

Überlegt mal:
Theoretisch müßte man sich nur alle Beiträge hier im Forum durchlesen, ein par Bausteine kopieren und verändern, ein par Textfetzen von deren Homepage kopieren...und siehe da, fertig ist das "perfekte" Statemant.
Ich denke das könnte sogar der GF von QN. 
Alles was im Statement steht kann man hier auch schon lesen.

Ich habe noch auf keine meiner Mails und Faxe von QN Antwort bekommen. Die Stellungnahme hätten sie ja dann cc auch an mich schicken können. Meine Mailadresse haben sie ja.
Aber vielleicht muss für diesen komplexen Vorgang ja noch eine Softwre entwickelt werden..die hoffentlich nicht verändert wird von bösen Partnern.


In diesem Sinne...dranbleiben

Gruß

Dreamwarrior


----------



## KatzenHai (30 Juni 2004)

Die Stellungnahme ist auch jetzt hier zu finden.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 August 2008)

*AW: Stellungnahme QuestNet GmbH 090090001090*

Die Firma QuestNet hat mir für 3 Minuten rund 200.00 CHF berechnet, auf meine Intervention wollte man mir den Betreiber dieser 0906 ..... Nummern mitteilen. Nach über 2 1/2 Monaten und mehrmaligen Anrufen und Schreiben, habe ich bis heute noch keine Antwort erhalten. Ich werde nun gegen die Firma, den Geschäftsführer sowie die Mitarbeiter Strafklage wegen Gewrbsmässigen Betrug einreichen. Zudem werde ich vom BAKOM verlangen, dass sämtliche auf QuestNet laufenden Servicenummern gesperrt werden, da der dringende Verdacht des gewerbsmässigen Betrugs besteht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2008)

*AW: Stellungnahme QuestNet GmbH 090090001090*

Das hat aber wohl mit der Dialer-Erklärung aus 2004 wenig zu tun. Melde Dich doch mal hier an und/oder nenne ein paar Details mehr, zB: um welche 0906 geht's denn?


----------

